# GTechniq L1 Leather Guard



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

*GTechniq L1 Leather Guard Review*

*Price & Availablilty:*
£5.86 inc. VAT for 100ml

*Used on:
*
VW Passat

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*

The only leather coating product that prevents die transfer onto pale leather. Typically prevents blue jeans marking cream leather auto interiors. L1 is ultra durable, stain resistant and provides effective UV protection. 50m2 per L

What's special about Gtechniq L1 Leather Guard?
L1 offers best of its type protection against staining and best of its type durability. Being solvent based L1 penetrates deep into the leather and since and it is because L1 is a true nano scale product that it offers better durability and performance than standard products. L1 also adds water repllency to the surface of the leather.

*Packaging:*
The packaging on the bottle is clean and crisp featuring the logo and branding of GTechniq. This theme is carried forward from their website and full range of products.

*Appearance & Fragrance:*
This is a clear liquid with a little or no fragrance.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
There is no cutting or cleaning properties to this product. A thorough clean of the leather is recommended before you apply this product.

*Ease Of Use:*
With this product it needs a good shake to make sure the product is well mixed. It advises you to spray on to leather, this wasn't possible for me as there was no spray head provided. So i applied thinly over the leather using a foam applicator making sure adequate coverage was provided. Once applied you need to then use paper towel to remove the excess product.

This was a very easy product to use even though I didn't have a spray head as suggested it wasn't a problem as I found it very easy to use with a foam applicator.

*Finish:*
Prior to treatment the leather had lost its colour and faded over the last few months. The leather now feels new to the touch and has regained its black look back to its old self.









Leather before was very dull and tired looking. First I cleaned it with a mild apc solution.









50/50


















After the excess was removed:


























Here is the finished product. You can see the lovely finish left on the leather:









*Durability:
*
I will keep this updated as to how it copes on daily use and how it stands regards fading

*Value:*
Initial outlay is not much for a 100ml bottle, at under a fiver I would consider it great value. I probably used 2-5ml just on the drivers seat base.I would consider this really good value for money as it is not a product you would have to use every time you complete the interior clean. This means that a whole bottle is likely to last a personal user at least a year.

I will see how it lasts after christmas as this car won't be touched again till then so that will give it a good run and a serious test for leather guard, I would expect to get around 5-6 moinths protection out off the product.

*Overall DW Rating: 78%*










*Conclusion:*
Very good product and very easy to use, no fuss no mess. Total time to apply and remove was less than 10 minutes so a full interior wouldn't take very long at all.

The only fault I could have picked is that it advisees you to spray over leather and no spray head was supplied. But that is personal preference i found it easy to use as a wipe over thinly product.

Thank you to Rob and Pete at Gtechniq for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit:http://www.gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/interior-coatings/l1-leather-guard/
__________________


----------

